# Nelson Sauvin Synergies



## mfdes (7/12/07)

Hi all!

I have joined the ranks of NS addicts. Love it as a single hop. I recently did an all late hopped NS ale which was fantastic!

Anyway, my thoughts are turning to which other hops might have good flavour synergies with this one. I would be brewing mostly APAs and light coloured, simple grain bill summer ales, perhaps the odd funky pilsner in the style of Knappestein, only drier (I find it a bit cloying after a while).

I am playing with the idea of another ale, fermented with either Kolsch or Cal. Ale yeast, which would be all pale malt (maybe some wheat and/or munich for maltiness and body, but I like them DRY), with NS and glacier. Glacier is supposed to have lemony overtones, and I thought this may go well with NS. Any thoughts?

Anyone tried other successful combos?

MFS.


----------



## Stuster (7/12/07)

NS and Cascade work well together (got a second at Bathurst with that combination). I'm probably going to try NS and Amarillo next time I brew an APA. I'd say Glacier should work well. What ratio were you going to do? 1 to 1? Hopburst?


----------



## bconnery (7/12/07)

mfdes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have joined the ranks of NS addicts. Love it as a single hop. I recently did an all late hopped NS ale which was fantastic!
> 
> ...


I was a big fan of the original hop thief, which by all accounts mixed it with hallertau, possibly NZ or Tasmanian, so that's one option. 
I'm wondering whether the sauvignon like aspects would make it a good match with late additions of Simcoe and that passionfruit...
So far I have only used it by itself, with a bittering addition of POR as a nice robust backbone.
I'd like to see NS in a kolsch style, and this has been suggested by at least one other I know so I say go for it!!
I'm waiting to taste the results of another's attempts at mixing it with D Saaz so that will be interesting...


----------



## dig (7/12/07)

Riwaka (d-saaz). Adds some pineapple and passionfruit to the NS gooseberry and cat piss. Too much Riwaka though and it'll take on aged riesling/kerosene characters.


----------



## newguy (7/12/07)

Just a warning that this beer isn't finished yet, but I recently brewed an American IPA with a 1:2:2 mix of Nelson Sauvin:Target:Glacier. I'm going to dry hop it soon using the same 1:2:2 proportionate mix, probably with about 60g hops total.

The beer's OG is 1.067, 60 IBU. 94% pale 2 row malt, 6% caramel 60. 30IBU from the bittering addition, 15 from a 30 minute addition, and the last 15 from a very large mash hop addition. For calculation purposes, I count the mash hop addition as being equivalent to a 7 minute boil addition. Yeast is Wyeast 1007 German Ale.

I chose these hops because I really like NS, but I found it gave me a really hot pepper flavour when I did an all NS ale (based on Ross' recipe on this site). Target has an aroma that (to me) just screams IPA, so I had to include it. I added the Glacier because I have a lot of it and so far I really like its aroma.


----------



## Stuster (7/12/07)

dig said:


> Riwaka (d-saaz). Adds some pineapple and passionfruit to the NS gooseberry and cat piss. Too much Riwaka though and it'll take on aged riesling/kerosene characters.



What sort of proportions do you suggest? It just so happens I have both those hops in my freezer.


----------



## dig (7/12/07)

Stuster said:


> What sort of proportions do you suggest? It just so happens I have both those hops in my freezer.


2:1 NS to Riwaka.


----------



## crozdog (7/12/07)

drinking a NS / pac hall us05 ale at the moment - nice refreshing easy drinking


----------



## mfdes (7/12/07)

My latest NS brew was an all late hopped variation of Ross' NS summer ale, fermented with Kolsch yeast at 16 degrees, then lagered a few weeks. It's fantastic. Bone dry (Mashed 65 degrees) and screams HOPS. Mind you, once you use all late hops, you have to add quite a lot of finishing / dry hops or the aroma can get lost among all that hops flavour.

MFS


----------



## joecast (7/12/07)

Stuster said:


> NS and Cascade work well together



+1. lovely stuff those hops.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/07)

Thanks guys you have just helped me make a decision on what hop to use... I was intending on doing a hopburst apa with cascade and simcoe... can not locate simcoe anywhere in perth. Was going to use chinook but ummmmming about it... Nelson Sauvin it is. And Ross for putting the hop in my head in the first place.

Cheers  

Katie


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/12/07)

I've mixed it with Amarillo and enjoyed the results. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## goatherder (7/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've mixed it with Amarillo and enjoyed the results. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -




I think I could mix swamp water with Amarillo and enjoy the results.


----------



## oldbugman (7/12/07)

crozdog said:


> drinking a NS / pac hall us05 ale at the moment - nice refreshing easy drinking




Enjoyed this combo, more than my all NS. though my one was a little out of step on the balance of IBU


----------



## bonj (7/12/07)

crozdog said:


> drinking a NS / pac hall us05 ale at the moment - nice refreshing easy drinking


I did a 50/50 split NS/Pac. Hall. S189 lager. similar results. nice easy drinker... but dangerous at 6.1%


----------



## bindi (7/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've mixed it with Amarillo and enjoyed the results. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -




Good combo




Bonj said:


> I did a 50/50 split NS/Pac. Hall. S189 lager. similar results. nice easy drinker... *but dangerous at 6.1%*




Huh :huh:


----------



## schooey (7/12/07)

I do a version of Ross's Summer Ale with Nelson Sauvin all the way. I use the swiss lager yeast and ferment at 11 C though. I'm addicted to it, it's bloody tasty.


----------



## Jazman (7/12/07)

southern cross,,,,,,stryrian goldins.........Saazz... hal.................pacific jade all go with ns,,,super alpha as well


----------



## dig (11/2/08)

I'm currently filtering (and testing that the sample port is operating correctly) my first Kolsch with a Nelson Sauvin-Motueka (B-saaz) combo at the end (instead of the usual NS-Riwaka). Very good. More lifted, vibrant and tropical. Lock it in Edward.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/2/08)

Nelson Sauvin, Chinook and Amarillo is currently drinking nicely in a wheatless summery ale.

Simcoe complements almost anything, IMO.


----------



## kirem (11/2/08)

dig said:


> I'm currently filtering (and testing that the sample port is operating correctly) my first Kolsch with a Nelson Sauvin-Motueka (B-saaz) combo at the end (instead of the usual NS-Riwaka). Very good. More lifted, vibrant and tropical. Lock it in Edward.



This is similar to what I did last year.

low rates of Nelson Sauvin for flavour and aroma in a Koelsch works very nicely.

I am going to trial Nelson and Brambling X together


----------



## clay (11/2/08)

my last batch was all NS and I love it. Might try it with Centennial for my next batch.


----------



## KoNG (11/2/08)

dig said:


> the NS gooseberry and cat piss.



:lol: agreed, although i dont get any goosberry..!!!! <_<


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/2/08)

KoNG said:


> :lol: agreed, although i dont get any goosberry..!!!! <_<



Yet apparently you know what cat's piss tastes like. B) 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (11/2/08)

_TRY_ and keep on topic Warren, we all know thats hard for you.! 
i was refering to aroma more so anyways...! and before you retort, YES.. our cat pissed in the beanbag once.!  :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/2/08)

KoNG said:


> YES.. our cat pissed in the beanbag once.!  :lol:



Hmmm... sounds similar to blaming the dog when one farts.  

Anyway this is a Nelson Sauvin fancier's thread Mr. gatecrasher. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Brewer_010 (11/2/08)

I'll vouch for 
- Southern Cross biitering NS flavour/aroma
- Amarillo bittering NS/Amarillo flavour & aroma (go easy on the NS or else the amarillo will be lost)
- NS/D-Saaz aroma (very fruity, awesome after lawn mowing)


----------

